# BIG News coming soon and Competition time!



## Oupa (8/2/19)

Hi everyone!

We are sitting on *BIG* news and it will soon be revealed... just know that it will be EPIC and a fantastic first for Cape Town!!!

*For the competition:*
Let's hear those guesses! The first 6 people to post their guesses in this thread, will win any 60ml VM juice. The guess need not be correct, just your guess wins you a bottle!

Just a little hint:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## StompieZA (8/2/19)

A vapor mountain outlet/store/lounge?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (8/2/19)

Oupa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are sitting on *BIG* news and it will soon be revealed... just know that it will be EPIC and a fantastic first for Cape Town!!!
> 
> ...


A store in Cape Town??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/2/19)

A Vape shop, bar and eatery all-in-one perhaps?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (8/2/19)

Vape boutique and on-tap juice bar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/19)

You will switch on the Red Pill pipeline to Durban!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Bulldog (8/2/19)

A Vapour Mountain Vape Lounge is opening in the Cape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

Oh wow - this is something !!!

Am watching

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/2/19)

Bulldog said:


> A Vapour Mountain Vape Lounge is opening in the Cape


I'm with @Bulldog on this - a vaping lounge with coffee bar and food section

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/19)

Vape bar?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (8/2/19)

New Store. Maybe something with a coffee bar and lounge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen (8/2/19)

A VM store with a Vapour Fountain full of eliquid ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (9/2/19)

Red Pill will finally be packaged in a 18l keg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Slick (9/2/19)

A VM store with bar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/19)

You’re about to open a vape shop in the V&A waterfront.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (9/2/19)

New VM store opening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (9/2/19)

Grand Guru said:


> You’re about to open a vape shop in the V&A waterfront.


i would say it looks more like willow bridge

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (9/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> i would say it looks more like willow bridge


It does indeed and would make sense based on Oupas Location. But Vapemob is there? Although, the vapoury had the guts to open a store literally directly opposite vape mob. So it's possible?

My guess is that it will be in the Northern Suburbs  A superstore of sorts not exclusively for vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/19)

Epic. Depends on one's perspective doesn't it? The last time that someone in the vaping industry said that something epic was coming soon, it turned out to be someone called Vaping Bogan. Had no idea (and still have no idea) why Vaping Bogan is "epic". 
So ... forgive my scepticism, but I'll withhold my excitement

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (9/2/19)

What would truly be epic though is a Vapers Only coffee bar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/19)

Hooked said:


> What would truly be epic though is a Vapers Only coffee bar!


Where no ones complains about the clouds!!!

I’m in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (11/2/19)

I'm going with a retail outlet at the upcoming shopping center at the back of Turnberry Village on the corner of Bottelary and Saxsdown Rd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (11/2/19)

Thank you for all the interesting guesses so far!  A few guesses were very hot and on the right track!

Congratulations to the following 6 forum members for getting their guesses in first:

@StompieZA 
@Drikusw 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@Cornelius 
@Rob Fisher 
@Bulldog 

Please contact us on info@vapourmountain.co.za to claim your 60ml VM juice (please specify preferred flavour, nic level, contact name/nr and address).

Feel free to keep the guesses coming! We will do an official announcement as soon as we can!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Drikusw (11/2/19)

Oupa said:


> Thank you for all the interesting guesses so far!  A few guesses were very hot and on the right track!
> 
> Congratulations to the following 6 forum members for getting their guesses in first:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

YAY! I love winning stuff! Thanks @Oupa! PM incoming!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/2/19)

Awesome stuff! Thank you very much, I have sent you an email!


----------



## StompieZA (11/2/19)

Awesome! Now i can finally get some XXX lol


----------



## Bulldog (11/2/19)

Thank you and looking forwarding to visiting the new venture, whatever it may be.


----------



## Silver (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> YAY! I love winning stuff! Thanks @Oupa! PM incoming!



Congrats Rob!
I wonder what juice you will go for. Hehe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/19)

Great to see and congrats to the winners. 

@Oupa - so when will you tell us what the story is. You can't keep us in suspense like this !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (11/2/19)

@StompieZA 
@Drikusw 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@Cornelius 
@Rob Fisher 
@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/2/19)

How about that for speedy service! Thanks again to VM!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (12/2/19)

Super fast delivery and this juice smells AMAZING!!

Thanks VM!! 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (13/2/19)

@Oupa I know! I know! You're launching a coffee juice called Cape Coffee!!!!!!! Now this IS epic!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (2/3/19)

All will be revealed next week!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/19)

Oupa said:


> All will be revealed next week!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (5/3/19)

I think things are already being revealed @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

